# My First Steelie!



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't have a pic to post but I caught my first ever Steelhead yesterday! Hooked three but could only land one, an 18" hen. Ok not the biggest but I consider it a victory. I no longer have to tell you guys on the river that "I'm still waiting for my first".+

The conditions on this East trib were clear with a slight green tint.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats man!! thats a great feelin eh?

NOW STAY OUTA MY RIVER!! JK


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

Way to go! I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on your first! I haven't even gotten a chance to get out there yet.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

CONGRATS Brodg! Im trying to wait for some rain! MAybe I should just get back out there and give it another shot!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

It felt great, all that trial and error, scouting, and exploring paid off. Can't wait to hook my next!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on your first mon!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Double fist pump, woot!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Way to go brodg!:B


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on the first of what hopefully will be many. Unfortunately you will now be hopelessly addicted just like the rest of us. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great going brodg... like you stated,,, time spent out on the water eventually will pay off... and yes it is very addictive...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Great job..... 18"???? A steel is a steel!!!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job man!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

i remember the only 18" fish I've ever caught... that thing was a riot! It didn't have the raw power of the bigger fish but it was FAST. I was impressed, I set the hook and felt the thump of the backing knot going out a couple seconds later!

I'll take a bright 18" fish over a dark and tired 24" any day... But a 32 over either


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

She sure was bright, very fresh. And yes I've never seen a fish dart that fast! I wouldn't trade the experience for anything right now!

One thing I didn't mention, I think she was a manistee (long and slender). Maybe not because I thought that manistee's don't hit till spring.


----------

